# Home Based Business



## Don2276 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi all,

Been member a while but dont post alot, but now want some opinions on restarting my business. Background Info is I am a professional firefighter and used to own and EmbroidMe. I have a single head Amaya machine at home which I love(as well as completely own debt free). I have been out of the apparel decorating business for approx 2 years, but do some limited items for myself as well as family and friends. So the opinion question now, is am i going about this correctly

I want to soon purchase a 16" x 20" heatpress and begin doing mosly custom plastisol heat transfers for the customers that want screen printed items. I can currently handle limited amount of embroidery. I would like to expand eventually to a DTG probably Neo at this time from what i have researched.. but as we all know the technology changes everyday.. so who knows who will be the front runner when i am ready. I would like to get a website and hopefully get sales from there as well. I also have a GX24 cutter so I can do vinyl as well as twill. What is everyones opinion in the way i am slowly moving forward or should i consider another directions

All Help and opinions are welcome good and bad
Thanks


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

The heat press and existing plotter cutter ought to be enough to keep you going for a long time. Personally, I'd just concentrate on 1-3 color heat transfer designs, and then if you get a customer that wants DTG outsource it for a time until you can afford to get a good one, and have enough business to use it regularly. A seldom used DTG machine quickly becomes a doorstop.

Consider branching out with your cutter to providing window and wall decals. It's an over-saturated market, but if you stick to niches you should be okay. Right off the bat, you know you can make rear window decals for all the firefighters in your city or county. 

For your heat press I recommend you get a swing-away. Even though it's larger than a clamshell, and requires more operating room, you can do more with it. 

Before DTG I'd probably look at a low-cost sublimation printer. Use SubliFlock, which is a printable polyester flock material. Though it can be simply press-ironed on, you can use your embroidery machine to make some very nice and colorful patches. (Patches? We don't need no stinkin' patches!)


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

My opinion is that you need to have a path to a clientele/market first, then an operation to meet the demands of that market. If you just buy a bunch of equipment and then go looking for customers with out money for marketing, and a marketing plan, it is a scenario for financial loss and major disappointment.


----------



## Don2276 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I am keeping it all home based and i already own the embroidery machine and vinyl cutter. I want to add the heat press to do simple 1 to 3 color plastisol transfers. I will only look to DTG after having a customer base and alot more multi color and the smaller business customers that want a dozen or 2 shirts. So my out of pocket to expand at this point is only about $1500 bucks for a quality heat press. I am one of those believers dont buy junk it will only let you down or discourage you to move forward


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I total agree get a good heat press. You can get a good used auto press for around $1000. I seen a geo knight auto listed for $950 I'm sure it didn't last long. 

Sounds like your on the right path. I started out 6 1/2 years ago. Fist 1/2 year did all heat transfers(inkjet) and vinyl and signs. Quickly moved to screen printing. I do this all home based and owe $0 for all my equipment.


----------



## Don2276 (Oct 4, 2010)

I used to do screen printing at home with a 2 station 4 color press. wasnt the best press out there and didnt have a conveyor dryer or the time to really learn the screen printing art... so sold all that and subed it out. Not really intersted in bring that back inhouse but maybe someday DTG and if need be Plastisol transers for the large volume needs. My EmbroidMe experience was financially bruttal so dont want to own anyone anything for equipment. This way if no work comes in no big deal no overhead, and what comes in is all my profit.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I wasn't recommending going to screen printing as I know that it is defiantly not for everyone. I would reccomend the plastisol transfers as you were thinking. 

As for DTG printing you really need to print daily or at least every other day. I see so many DTG printers for sale needing lines printheads and dampers. I have repaired a unit twice now for a local shop because they don have enough business and can't bring their selfs to sell at such a loss. 

My point was a home based business is great and easily expanded to suit your needs and the needs of your customers without all the overhead and expense of a store front.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Skip the DTG. Unless you run it every day it will break down and be more of a headache than you can imagine. 

A single head machine is ok for part time work but you really can't make much money with it because you can't run more than one garment at a time. Unless you are doing high value items like leather jackets at $600 each you just can't get the $/hr. up there. 

Plastisol xfers are a different story. Two people working a heat press and you can crank out 120 presses an hour. That is as good as any screen printer with a manual. 

Look into rhinestones. You have a cutter so you can cut the templates. Software line WinPCSignPro has a rhinestone component and you can make some bank with that as well.


----------



## Don2276 (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh I know... i was just saying as I have seen alot of people expand to the screen printing part of the business. I also used to own a DTG and have done extensive research for years on all the DTG's. I do appreciate all your input. thanks


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Just do dye sub, I can supply transfers you press.


----------

